# Racial Injustice?



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

I was watching a part of the "Today Show" this morning and they did a segment on how the Chinese population in our cities are being yelled at, threatened and cursed because people think they should not be allowed to be out and about. Have we become that insensitive to our fellow man? What is it about some people where they believe stereotyping a race is a way to fix a problem? 

I watched as one American woman yelled at a young Chinese female, "Go home and take the virus with you." There was also a young male doctor that was being threatened with bodily harm, but luckily for him, a larger man stepped in and calmed the situation.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

There was an incident of an Asian family being targeted - and stabbed. I believe there were a couple of small children in the family   I saw it on Facebook some weeks ago.

Story here:
https://q13fox.com/2020/04/02/man-a...coronavirus-could-face-fbi-hate-crime-charge/


----------



## jerry old (Apr 24, 2020)

Dallas, Texas two months after 9-11:

A white adult male went to a convenience store and shot and killed the dark skinned owner.

His defense was, 'I only did what you'll wanted to do... with these  Muslims.'

The owner was a Hindu from India.


----------



## gennie (Apr 24, 2020)

Many 2nd, 3rd generation Americans have Chinese heritage.  Moving to the other side of the world does not change ones facial features


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

It's disgusting for lack of a better word.

Just the other day a 92 year old Asian gentleman with dementia was beaten in Vancouver when he wandered into a store.

And someone dared question our country's chief medical pandemic officer as to whether she works for China because of her Asian heritage.


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll tell you what. As soon as I feel it's OK to do so, I'm going back to my favorite Chinese restaurant "China Village" and have me some Orange Chicken over white rice. It's the best I ever had.


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

I have said this before and I will say it again. A good strong percentage of those in the medical field are of Asian or Muslim descent.

One saved my husband's life when the Caucasian doctor accidentally severed an artery and he was rushed in to assist.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

What next - Do we again send people into internment camps?  And would we then say, "It is for their own protection"


----------



## jerry old (Apr 24, 2020)

Being a semi-redneck and having done  several  theses on violence, poverty and fear. I feel somewhat qualified to state that anywhere you find fear, you will find violence.

This Asian violence is news to me-I watch the local news for weather and PBS for national news; I've not heard a word about
these events.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

Finding scapegoats has always been part of the human race - and always will be.  There is plenty of ignorance to go around.


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Finding scapegoats has always been part of the human race - and always will be.  There is plenty of ignorance to go around.


You hit the nail on the head. Japanese were told they were being sent to camps back during WWII for their protection. Then the Muslims came under attack for 9-11, now this.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2020)

If one should hate anything, it should be ignorance in action.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks like We're (not) All In This Together.


----------



## gennie (Apr 24, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Being a semi-redneck and having done  several  theses on violence, poverty and fear. I feel somewhat qualified to state that anywhere you find fear, you will find violence.
> 
> This Asian violence is news to me-I watch the local news for weather and PBS for national news; I've not heard a word about
> these events.


Jerry, did you maybe mean 'several thesis'?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

I have several Asian friends who are more worried about racist people than Covid-19. Rude comments, suggesting "they" shouldn't be out shopping and one friend even had a woman spit at her.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 24, 2020)

gennie
wrote a semi-long funny about grammar folks, then look at thread,...'wait a minute this don't mesh with the thread',    deleted post.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2020)

oldman said:


> I'll tell you what. As soon as I feel it's OK to do so, I'm going back to my favorite Chinese restaurant "China Village" and have me some Orange Chicken over white rice. It's the best I ever had.


My son loves orange chicken, he can hardly wait as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 24, 2020)

Just stop. Ignorant people will do ignorant things.  But I do NOT believe there are more than a few dozen incidents like this. I just don't. But the news will take these incidents and blow them out of all proportion because … well, just because.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2020)

jerry old said:


> gennie
> wrote a semi-long funny about grammar folks, then look at thread,...'wait a minute this don't mesh with the thread',    deleted post.


I have never been able to spell so I rarely notice spelling errors, never could figure out how you could look up how to spell a word in the dictionary if you couldn’t spell the word.  So crazy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just stop. Ignorant people will do ignorant things.  But I do NOT believe there are more than a few dozen incidents like this. I just don't. But the news will take these incidents and blow them out of all proportion because … well, just because.


It is happening because you know who said the virus in the US came from China, but testing shows our strain came from Europe.  All those numb nuts blaming the Chinese, are wrong.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 24, 2020)

Our strain came from Europe? Don't make me laugh. It started in China. It did. Not Europe. You're wrong. Wrong. Wrong. I don't blame some random Chinese person in a restaurant. I blame the Chinese government. And WHO. They worked in tandem to cover it up, which of course did not work.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just stop. Ignorant people will do ignorant things.  But I do NOT believe there are more than a few dozen incidents like this. I just don't. But the news will take these incidents and blow them out of all proportion because … well, just because.


From my friends experiences it's three for three and that is just in my small circle. Which leads me to believe there is much more than a few dozen around the country, let around how many may happen around the world. Think what you may, maybe "they" are being hyper sensitive.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Our strain came from Europe? Don't make me laugh. It started in China. It did. Not Europe. You're wrong. Wrong. Wrong. I don't blame some random Chinese person in a restaurant. I blame the Chinese government. And WHO. They worked in tandem to cover it up, which of course did not work.


The testing in NYC showed that it came from China but then some one in China took it to Europe, and someone in Europe brought it to New York City.  We have the European strain.  I suppose you can google it but that’s what the testing showed.  In any event, don’t shoot the messenger, I didn’t conduct the test or do the tv interview.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 24, 2020)

Honestly, I think you're splitting hairs. It started in China. In a lab. It's because of the Chinese and their lying government.   No two ways about it.  There were hundreds of flights from China to this country, but you think it was a European who brought it here. Right. Not buying it. In fact, I don't care. It came outta China. I don't hate Chinese people. But I'm pretty pissed off at the Chi-com government.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

How sad. If experts aren’t exactly sure how this virus came about, I’m pretty sure none of us do either and casting blame at this point is senseless.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Honestly, I think you're splitting hairs. It started in China. In a lab. It's because of the Chinese and their lying government.   No two ways about it.  There were hundreds of flights from China to this country, but you think it was a European who brought it here. Right. Not buying it. In fact, I don't care. It came outta China. I don't hate Chinese people. But I'm pretty pissed off at the Chi-com government.


Again, it was on the news.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 24, 2020)

_It was on the news. _Sorry, lots of things are on the news. Doesn't make it true. I don't trust anything anymore. IT CAME FROM CHINA. Period. Via Europe? Maybe. Originated in China. CHINA.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

Governments are not necessarily reflective of their citizenry.  The major governments all lie.  It is wise to read from multiple sources if you hope to be able to reach a reasonable conclusion as to what is true.  This thread was about people directing their anger against other innocent people based on physical characteristics. That's just wrong.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2020)

Empty said:


> Governments are not necessarily reflective of their citizenry.  The major governments all lie.  It is wise to read from multiple sources if you hope to be able to reach a reasonable conclusion as to what is true.  This thread was about people directing their anger against other innocent people based on physical characteristics. That's just wrong.


Exactly, and their anger shouldn’t be at the Chinese.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2020)

gennie said:


> Jerry, did you maybe mean 'several thesis'?



The plural of "thesis" is "theses".


----------



## peppermint (Apr 25, 2020)

My husband has 4 Doctor's he sees mostly every 3 month's....One is a Lady Doctor from America,, and the other 3 are Men Doctor's...
The Men all have different Accents......They are all wonderful Doctor's that care...And my husband never asked where they were from..
They are just so great with my husband.... They are People.... helping to always listen when we have so many questions....♥


----------



## DaveA (Apr 25, 2020)

If the leader of our country casually tosses out "The Chinese virus" how do you expect his followers to react?  This is a "no brainer".  No one in their right mind gives a crap what you or I say but when the "leader" of *any* country speaks, many of the people of that country will follow his or her words and thoughts.

Why would anyone not expect this?


----------



## win231 (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Japanese were told they were being sent to camps back during WWII for their protection. Then the Muslims came under attack for 9-11, now this.


And Blacks are blamed for all the crime & having too many kids
Hispanics are blamed for taking away our jobs
Jews are blamed for causing the Depression (they somehow got all the money)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

I think that behavior is absolutely heinous, disgusting and the perpetrators should be punished to the full extend of the law. My ex-nephew in law (still very close to our family) is Chinese. I have cousins (other side of the family) who are half Chinese. God forbid someone should do anything to them! No Asian person should have to fear for his/her safety or life because of nationality and this virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveA said:


> If the leader of our country casually tosses out "The Chinese virus" how do you expect his followers to react?  This is a "no brainer".  No one in their right mind gives a crap what you or I say but when the "leader" of *any* country speaks, many of the people of that country will follow his or her words and thoughts.
> 
> Why would anyone not expect this?


Because blindly following anyone who had a title is ignorant, that’s how dictators  come to power.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Finding scapegoats has always been part of the human race - and always will be.  There is plenty of ignorance to go around.


They are looking for easy targets to vent their anger on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> And Blacks are blamed for all the crime & having too many kids
> Hispanics are blamed for taking away our jobs
> Jews are blamed for causing the Depression (they somehow got all the money)


Lol the Hispanic thing is so funny.  Maybe, as more crops are plowed under, the ignorant people in our country will learn an important lesson.  Ever see a field of white people picking crops?


----------



## win231 (Apr 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lol the Hispanic thing is so funny.  Maybe, as more crops are plowed under, the ignorant people in our country will learn an important lesson.  Ever see a field of white people picking crops?


No.  And I rarely see them bus tables or working at car washes


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 26, 2020)

jerry old said:


> .....This Asian violence is news to me-I watch the local news for weather and PBS for national news; I've not heard a word about
> these events.



Try this one:
*Spit On, Yelled At, Attacked: Chinese-Americans Fear for Their Safety*
As bigots blame them for the coronavirus and President Trump labels it the “Chinese virus,” many Chinese-Americans say they are terrified of what could come next.
NY Times 23Mar2020
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/...k&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=US News

And there's been a lot more incidents recently:
CNN: Covid-19 has inflamed racism against Asian-Americans

Racist harassment of Asian health care workers 

Asian Americans describe ‘gut punch’ of racist attacks

LA Times Op-Ed: Trump’s racist comments are fueling hate crimes against Asian Americans

Attacks on Asian Americans skyrocket to 100 per day


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 26, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Being a semi-redneck and having done  several  theses on violence, poverty and fear. I feel somewhat qualified to state that anywhere you find fear, you will find violence


jerry old hit it right on the nail head about fear being the cause of violence.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

Empty said:


> Governments are not necessarily reflective of their citizenry.  The major governments all lie.  It is wise to read from multiple sources if you hope to be able to reach a reasonable conclusion as to what is true.  This thread was about people directing their anger against other _innocent people based on physical characteristics._ That's just wrong.



Long ago, when older people were talking about what happened to Japanese (Japanese-Americans) during WW II, I asked what the reason was for that one particular group to be treated that way while the same didn't happen to citizens who themselves or their ancestors came from other countries the U.S. was at war with.  Nobody had an answer.  
My viewpoint was (and is) as you stated-  it was easier to recognize a Japanese-American than German-Americans or Italian-Americans.  
And I agree with you-  it stinks.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, pardon me if I take all this with a grain of salt. The media loves to blow things out of proportion, especially when it comes to race. Remember the Duke rape case? The media had those students convicted and dragged their name through the mud, and in the end we came to find out it was all made up. Remember how the Tea Party was accused of being all racist and using the N word? Again, never happened. And that kid wearing a red hat and the Native American beating the drum? Again, way overblown, and the kid did nothing wrong. Now, do I believe there are people who may have hurled an epithet at a Chinese person? Sure. But I'm not sure it's widespread. The media spins things to make it look as bad as possible, except when it involves one of the folks they support. Then it's crickets.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 26, 2020)

Those types are the ones that will turn their backs and bury their heads in the sand when our civil liberties are threatened.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

This topic hits close to home for me. 

I initially wrote a fair bit, but decided not to post it.

Blatant racism is something that cuts so deep, that it never leaves you. As a child, you just can't understand it, but you feel it - and see it .. and never forget it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> This topic hits close to home for me.
> 
> I initially wrote a fair bit, but decided not to post it.
> 
> Blatant racism is something that cuts so deep, that it never leaves you. As a child, you just can't understand it, but you feel it - and see it .. and never forget it.


You are so right.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Those types are the ones that will turn their backs and bury their heads in the sand when our civil liberties are threatened.


I am curious what civil liberties of yours do you think are being threatened?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> This topic hits close to home for me.
> 
> I initially wrote a fair bit, but decided not to post it.
> 
> Blatant racism is something that cuts so deep, that it never leaves you. As a child, you just can't understand it, but you feel it - and see it .. and never forget it.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 101242


Thank you, Keesha 
xo


----------



## Nate007 (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> This topic hits close to home for me.
> 
> I initially wrote a fair bit, but decided not to post it.
> 
> Blatant racism is something that cuts so deep, that it never leaves you. As a child, you just can't understand it, but you feel it - and see it .. and never forget it.



I'm sorry you had to go through all of that.  I can only imagine how difficult it was to live through it.  I've had friends who have been through those tough times.   While growing up, if they were to speak up about it, there's always a few people trying to silence them or accuse them of lying.

What's being reported now isn't just from the news.  It's a lot of personal anecdotes told through social media.  These stories don't surprise me at all, having witness some of these incidents.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Nate007 said:


> I'm sorry you had to go through all of that.  I can only imagine how difficult it was to live through it.  I've had friends who have been through those tough times.   While growing up, if they were to speak up about it, there's always a few people trying to silence them or accuse them of lying.
> 
> What's being reported now isn't just from the news.  It's a lot of personal anecdotes told through social media.  These stories don't surprise me at all, having witness some of these incidents.


My school days were filled with kids who also were discriminated against .. Italian, German, East Indian and Chinese. We all hung out together and formed a close bond. You could say that racial discrimination brought us together.


----------



## oldman (Apr 26, 2020)

I have seen instances of not just racial injustices, but other types of injustices, as well. Passengers asking to be moved because the person next to them is the wrong color, wrong religion, too fat, too talkative and on it goes. People can be cruel and have no remorse. Too many people have the feeling of entitlement.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> I was watching a part of the "Today Show" this morning and they did a segment on how the Chinese population in our cities are being yelled at, threatened and cursed because people think they should not be allowed to be out and about. Have we become that insensitive to our fellow man? What is it about some people where they believe stereotyping a race is a way to fix a problem?
> 
> I watched as one American woman yelled at a young Chinese female, "Go home and take the virus with you." There was also a young male doctor that was being threatened with bodily harm, but luckily for him, a larger man stepped in and calmed the situation.


Well, I don't know of any Chinese in this area, and haven't talked to family/friends in other areas lately, but one friend who's originally from a not-well-known city that has a diverse population and for some unknown reason a lot of racism told me that's exactly what's going on there-  that the virus is just another excuse to discriminate against and mistreat that particular group.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> What next - Do we again send people into internment camps?  And would we then say, "It is for their own protection"


During WWII after Pearl Harbor we sent American born Japanese families to internment camps.  This did not work out well at all.  They lost everything.  Hopefully, cooler heads will prevail now.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My school days were filled with kids who also were discriminated against .. Italian, German, East Indian and Chinese. We all hung out together and formed a close bond. You could say that racial discrimination brought us together.


Having taught young children, I know that discrimination is also taught.  Without this negative training, the children in my classes showed no such tendencies.  It isn't inately human, in my opinion.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Having taught young children, I know that discrimination is also taught.  Without this negative training, the children in my classes showed no such tendencies.  It isn't inately human, in my opinion.


Correct, it’s their parents or a friends parents or a family member, but keep in mind that other, hmm, colors discriminate against white people as well.  It is not a one way street.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> During WWII after Pearl Harbor we sent American born Japanese families to internment camps.  This did not work out well at all.  They lost everything.  Hopefully, cooler heads will prevail now.




Well......there is the other side. Put / keep all your perceived enemies in one place. And besides, if their brethren / homeland? Had not bombed Pearl....it never would have happened, as such, the monster's in the mirror. There were Germans rounded up as well....When Germany declared war on us.


*Search Results*
*Web results*

*Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia*

en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Internment_of_German_Americans

Internment of _German_ resident aliens and _German_-American citizens occurred _in_ the United States _during_ the periods of World War I & _World War II_. ... Many more had distant _German_ ancestry. _During WWII_, the United States detained at least 11,000 ethnic _Germans_, overwhelmingly _German_ nationals.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm a 3rd generation Japanese-Canadian. Parents were 2nd generation JC's. Japan was not their "homeland". The government seized properties (houses, fishing boats, businesses), breaking their promise to return them after the war. Instead, they sold those properties, and kept the money from the sales. My father joined the Canadian Army .. and that's the only reason my mother was not interned in a camp. She was sent to a sugar beet farm.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 28, 2020)

My 25 yo granddaughter has been on the end of racial abuse due to the virus
My daughter married a man from Vietnam who has lived in Australia since he was a baby
(They divorced a long time ago ) they have 2 daughters .

I lived in the city of Adelaide  ( suburb) years ago when the GD were young one day we were waking to the park and a man who lived further down the street came outside and demanded I walk on the other side of the street with the girls as he didn’t want “kids like that waking now his side of the street “


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 28, 2020)

oldman said:


> I'll tell you what. As soon as I feel it's OK to do so, I'm going back to my favorite Chinese restaurant "China Village" and have me some Orange Chicken over white rice. It's the best I ever had.


Can't wait for the Chinese restaurants to reopen,love the stuff!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm a 3rd generation Japanese-Canadian. Parents were 2nd generation JC's. Japan was not their "homeland". The government seized properties (houses, fishing boats, businesses), breaking their promise to return them after the war. Instead, they sold those properties, and kept the money from the sales. My father joined the Canadian Army .. and that's the only reason my mother was not interned in a camp. She was sent to a sugar beet farm.


A shameful Canadian past. I’m sorry this happened to you. It’s a horrible thing to haze to go through. 





Kadee46 said:


> a man who lived further down the street came outside and demanded I walk on the other side of the street with the girls as he didn’t want “kids like that waking now his side of the street.”


How sad.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm a 3rd generation Japanese-Canadian. Parents were 2nd generation JC's. Japan was not their "homeland". The government seized properties (houses, fishing boats, businesses), breaking their promise to return them after the war. Instead, they sold those properties, and kept the money from the sales. My father joined the Canadian Army .. and that's the only reason my mother was not interned in a camp. She was sent to a sugar beet farm.




   "Japan was not their "homeland". 

 Never said it was....But right after the attack, I doubt anyone cared....dare i say it....your family looked just like those that flew the planes, and those that were actually in the white-house negotiating  an agreement on the trade embargo. How could we trust anyone that looked like the enemy ? Cold / harsh, yes, I get it but....true just the same. As for the seized property? Yes I think they[govt] could have held it for a few years, till the war was over.....then returned to those that posed no threat.

 I'm sorry that it happened to your family, but Japan should have never attacked us . And Germany should have never got as close as they did @ the Aleutians &/or Long Island,the Gulf etc.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> "Japan was not their "homeland".
> 
> Never said it was....But right after the attack, I doubt anyone cared....dare i say it....your family looked just like those that flew the planes, and those that were actually in the white-house negotiating  an agreement on the trade embargo. How could we trust anyone that looked like the enemy ? Cold / harsh, yes, I get it but....true just the same. As for the seized property? Yes I think they[govt] could have held it for a few years, till the war was over.....then returned to those that posed no threat.
> 
> I'm sorry that it happened to your family, but Japan should have never attacked us . And Germany should have never got as close as they did @ the Aleutians &/or Long Island,the Gulf etc.


I think it was wrong what happened to German Americans as well.

You have your opinion, but it doesn't make what was done, right.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I think it was wrong what happened to German Americans as well.
> 
> You have your opinion, but it doesn't make what was done, right.


I do also. Canada made a huge mistake. These were Canadian citizens. It’s unfortunate that innocent people had to suffer for the mistake of others.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I think it was wrong what happened to German Americans as well.
> 
> You have your opinion, but it doesn't make what was done, right.




 I never stated "my opinion"....only what happened. Please do not put words in my mouth.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> I never stated "my opinion"....only what happened. Please do not put words in my mouth.


Pardon me .. it appeared you agreed with what was done. In any case, you sound as though you are putting forth an argument that justifies it.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I do also. Canada made a huge mistake. These were Canadian citizens. It’s unfortunate that innocent people had to suffer for the mistake of others.




 Sorry Keesha...burning the toast is a mistake......sending 353 fighter bomber airplanes to drop tons upon tons of bombs on [@ that time] non-combatant innocent people is an absolute act of aggression / war! The defending country has every right to defend itself, as it sees fit.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> Sorry Keesha...burning the toast is a mistake......sending 353 fighter bomber airplanes to drop tons upon tons of bombs on [@ that time] non-combatant innocent people is an absolute act of aggression / war! The defending country has every right to defend itself, as it sees fit.


Well .. bombing Hiroshima put an end to it all, didn't it? 
End of discussion for me.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Pardon me .. it appeared you agreed with what was done. In any case, you sound as though you are putting forth an argument that justifies it.




 Can't speak for Canada / Canadians but down here.....people were scared silly after the attack....I seriously doubt they were worried about political correctness. 

And again, I expressed no personal thoughts or opinion......you are assuming.....I really wish you would not do that.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> "Japan was not their "homeland".
> 
> Never said it was....But right after the attack, I doubt anyone cared....dare i say it....your family looked just like those that flew the planes, and those that were actually in the white-house negotiating  an agreement on the trade embargo. How could we trust anyone that looked like the enemy ? Cold / harsh, yes, I get it but....true just the same. As for the seized property? Yes I think they[govt] could have held it for a few years, till the war was over.....then returned to those that posed no threat.
> 
> I'm sorry that it happened to your family, but Japan should have never attacked us . And Germany should have never got as close as they did @ the Aleutians &/or Long Island,the Gulf etc.





rgp said:


> I never stated "my opinion"....only what happened. Please do not put words in my mouth.


Japan was not their homeland?
These people belonged in Canada. It WAS ‘their’ homeland. 


It IS an opinion when you say :
I doubt anybody cared? 
You don’t know that for sure. You weren’t there so YES it’s then considered a personal opinion. 

Your family looked just like those who flew the planes? 
Another personal opinion. How do you know? 
Again, you weren’t there so it’s hearsay. 

How could ‘we’ trust anyone that looked like the enemy?
Another personal opinion. YOU can’t speak for an entire country. 

I’m sorry this happened to your family but Japan should never have attacked us? 
Once again, a personal opinion. 
Her family didn’t attack you !


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Pardon me .. it appeared you agreed with what was done. In any case, you sound as though you are putting forth an argument that justifies it.


He is .... in his personal opinion.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Well .. bombinb Hiroshima put an end to it all, didn't it?
> End of discussion for me.




 Actually Nagasaki but....And Japan had been given several warnings to stop / surrender before the big-bombs were dropped.

Glad that did end it....likely millions of lives were saved avoiding ground warfare.....Now that is opinion by me, and those more knowledgeable than myself.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Japan was not their homeland?
> These people belonged in Canada. It WAS ‘their’ homeland.
> 
> Pinky said it was not their homeland....not me...and I never said that they did not "belong" in Canada.
> ...


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> Sorry Keesha...burning the toast is a mistake......sending 353 fighter bomber airplanes to drop tons upon tons of bombs on [@ that time] non-combatant innocent people is an absolute act of aggression / war! The defending country has every right to defend itself, as it sees fit.



Not when "as it sees fit" includes harming its own citizens.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Rgp! You don’t know for sure that nobody cared because you can’t speak for everyone. In your personal opinion ; from your perspective , it may have appeared like nobody cared about them but you don’t know that for certain. Do you not think any of these people had friends or acquaintances? Church fellowship? Nurses / doctors / social services ? 
Not everyone instantly hates others because governments decide to. 

According to your personal opinion, everyone in the country hated her family merely because they have Japanese heritage. 

It certainly IS an opinion when you make broad sweeping generalizations about a race of people. Thats like saying all white people look the same. 
No they don’t. 

Yes you said that Japanese shouldn’t have attacked us..... meaning that’s all the justification needed for treating anyone ‘you’ ‘they’ deemed as the enemy. 

My main argument with you is that you don’t understand or recognize that your posts ARE racist. Yes I completely understand there was a war and this is how you were all trained but that doesn’t mean everyone in an entire country felt that same hatred as you and those you knew. That’s something you are assuming which is basically stereotyping an entire nation.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> "Rgp! You don’t know for sure that nobody cared because you can’t speak for everyone. In your personal opinion ; from your perspective , it may have appeared like nobody cared about them but you don’t know that for certain. Do you not think any of these people had friends or acquaintances? Church fellowship? Nurses / doctors / social services ?
> Not everyone instantly hates others because governments decide to."
> 
> Each and every one from that era that I remember speaking to, at work, and socially did not care, and most did not trust.
> ...


----------



## katlupe (Apr 29, 2020)

Well it is happening in China as well. They now have signs in restaurants and other businesses stating no foreigners allowed. I follow a few different channels on YouTube that are American men married to Chinese wives and live in China. They have been discussing this on their videos. One guy is from Africa (and is white) and he has been harassed by the Chinese government a lot through the years. I think about this a lot since I grew up in the south during the sixties (but was from NY). One problem though is that following the news puts the wrong information in people's heads. They believe it. I try to learn about people in other countries and watch different sources so as not to get my information from one person's opinion.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

No rgp. I do appreciate your honesty and I do understand your point of view. It was a war and countries were protecting themselves the best they could. That was the best solution the government could come up with at the time. 

My mom was also being honest when she spread her hatred of the Japanese after the war so this mentality affected my life greatly. Her father was a POW for 5 years and was VERY messed up when he got out. After that every Japanese  was an evil person who my mother  felt the need to warn me about throughout my entire lifetime. Even people driving Japanese cars got cursed at. My mother never recovered and never sought help for her racist attitude. 

Both parents were equally racist against the Germans however my father was allowed to have a German model of car. I’ll never forget the embarrassment of bringing friends over after school. My parents would instantly send them home based on their nationality. 

I spent my life being raised by racist parents and it had an incredible impact on my mental well being so when I hear, read about others with the same mentality, it doesn’t sit well with me. Once again though, I understand it was a war. 

Anyway this isn’t a pleasant subject so let’s just end it. I’ve got nothing against you personally rgp. I’ve always hated the divide and conquer mentality but that IS what war is. Unfortunately some people carry the hate forever and a day afterwards.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Well it is happening in China as well. They now have signs in restaurants and other businesses stating no foreigners allowed. I follow a few different channels on YouTube that are American men married to Chinese wives and live in China. They have been discussing this on their videos. One guy is from Africa (and is white) and he has been harassed by the Chinese government a lot through the years. I think about this a lot since I grew up in the south during the sixties (but was from NY). One problem though is that following the news puts the wrong information in people's heads. They believe it. I try to learn about people in other countries and watch different sources so as not to get my information from one person's opinion.



  "One problem though is that following the news puts the wrong information in people's heads. They believe it. I try to learn about people in other countries and watch different sources so as not to get my information from one person's opinion."

 Not all of the main-stream new is "wrong information". Use other sources ? definitely , but I do watch the MSN and when something catches my attention, I start looking around for the story elsewhere.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No rgp. I do appreciate your honesty and I do understand your point of view. It was a war and countries were protecting themselves the best they could. That was the best solution the government could come up with at the time.
> 
> My mom was also being honest when she spread her hatred of the Japanese after the war so this mentality affected my life greatly. Her father was a POW for 5 years and was VERY messed up when he got out. After that every Japanese  was an evil person who my mother  felt the need to warn me about throughout my entire lifetime. Even people driving Japanese cars got cursed at. My mother never recovered and never sought help for her racist attitude.
> 
> ...




 That is the ONLY point I was making Keesha...and I appreciate your understanding it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

World war three in the making.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> World war three in the making.




 ?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> ?


Gut feeling! With all the blaming going on about this virus, I predict another war.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> That is the ONLY point I was making Keesha...and I appreciate your understanding it.


Well, RGP,  I don’t think you are a racist in this discussion, idk otherwise .  One of the reasons the Japanese were put into camps or sent to farms to work was because of their close ties with relatives back home.  IMO, it had less to do with how they looked as a race but more about close ties to their homeland, Japan, and close ties to their families still in Japan.

The government was worried that because of those ties they might give information, knowingly or knowingly, to the enemy, their family in Japan.  As for hatred after the war, yes, of course, while engaging in negotiations they bombed Pearl Harbor killing innocents.  Everyone killed at Pearl Harbor was innocent of any wrong doing towards Japan.  It was viewed as a cowardly act.

People of that time period, for the most part, hated everyone who was different from them.  Whites hated everyone who was DIFFERENT from them, and everyone who was other than white hated everyone DIFFERENT from them including white people.

We must remember that it was NOT even about race a lot of times.  The Irish were as white as driven snow but hated because they were Irish.  And because they were, for the most part, Catholic.  Jewish people, white Jewish people, were hated because they were Jewish.  And on and on.  There are lots of reasons to hate someone who is different.

As far as I know there is only one person on this forum who is a racist and that person labeled himself as a racist.  Putting labels on people is wrong, labeling people for what they write, which can be misunderstood, misread, and/or misconstrued is really wrong.  We do not know each other in person.  We should not label people!  IMO.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Gut feeling! With all the blaming going on about this virus, I predict another war.


With who?  China?  Nope.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, RGP,  I don’t think you are a racist in this discussion, idk otherwise .  One of the reasons the Japanese were put into camps or sent to farms to work was because of their close ties with relatives back home.  IMO, it had less to do with how they looked as a race but more about close ties to their homeland, Japan, and close ties to their families still in Japan.
> 
> The government was worried that because of those ties they might give information, knowingly or knowingly, to the enemy, their family in Japan.  As for hatred after the war, yes, of course, while engaging in negotiations they bombed Pearl Harbor killing innocents.  Everyone killed at Pearl Harbor was innocent of any wrong doing towards Japan.  It was viewed as a cowardly act.
> 
> ...




 Exactly...and you further my point...

  BTW......."idk otherwise"?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> With who?  China?  Nope.


I’m not getting into this any further. It’s a topic about hate and it’s political. 


Aneeda72 said:


> Well, RGP,  I don’t think you are a racist in this discussion, idk otherwise .  One of the reasons the Japanese were put into camps or sent to farms to work was because of their close ties with relatives back home.  IMO, it had less to do with how they looked as a race but more about close ties to their homeland, Japan, and close ties to their families still in Japan.
> 
> The government was worried that because of those ties they might give information, knowingly or knowingly, to the enemy, their family in Japan.  As for hatred after the war, yes, of course, while engaging in negotiations they bombed Pearl Harbor killing innocents.  Everyone killed at Pearl Harbor was innocent of any wrong doing towards Japan.  It was viewed as a cowardly act.
> 
> ...


Yes there are many reasons why people conquer and divide , religion certainly being one of them but for the record here, I did NOT call rgp a racist. That would be attacking him personally. What I stated was that ‘his post’ was racist. It’s racist when you state that ‘everyone hated x race,’ no matter what the race.

Please re-read my posts.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 29, 2020)

I call it the CCP Virus.   It's not the fault of the Chinese people that the Chinese Communist Party lied and let the contagion get out of hand.   "CCP Virus" places blame squarely where it belongs.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 29, 2020)

Meanwhile, China is evicting Africans living there with no recent travel history saying that they're bringing in the virus.    China exploits Africa, but has long been incredibly racist towards black people.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/10/china/africans-guangzhou-china-coronavirus-hnk-intl/index.html


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said......"I’m not getting into this any further. It’s a topic about hate and it’s political. "

  Those are exactly the topics that should be discussed Keesha.....If a topic is hateful & ugly? It is not going to get better by ignoring it. Instead, discuss it with an intent on improving it , or if it is absolutely wrong?....Ending it.

Just ask the Jews [of Europe] 1930's, that chose to ignore some of the reports of the goings on in other countries.....or perhaps just one Ghetto away.....By the time _truth_ came to them.....it was too late.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m not getting into this any further. It’s a topic about hate and it’s political.
> 
> Yes there are many reasons why people conquer and divide , religion certainly being one of them but for the record here, I did NOT call rgp a racist. That would be attacking him personally. What I stated was that ‘his post’ was racist. It’s racist when you state that ‘everyone hated x race,’ no matter what the race.
> 
> Please re-read my posts.





rgp said:


> Exactly...and you further my point...
> 
> BTW......."idk otherwise"?


Yes, I don‘t know you personally so I have no way of knowing your views towards everyone or anyone.  And no one knows if I am racists towards any set group or if anyone else is racists except the one member who stated he was a racists, which is distasteful but not illegal.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Rgp! You don’t know for sure that nobody cared because you can’t speak for everyone. In your personal opinion ; from your perspective , it may have appeared like nobody cared about them but you don’t know that for certain. Do you not think any of these people had friends or acquaintances? Church fellowship? Nurses / doctors / social services ?
> Not everyone instantly hates others because governments decide to.
> 
> According to your personal opinion, everyone in the country hated her family merely because they have Japanese heritage.
> ...


Ok, found the your post saying his POSTS are racist.  A fine line for sure, so let me restate.  I do not think or feel that RGP posts are racist.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I don‘t know you personally so I have no way of knowing your views towards everyone or anyone.




 Ah..got'cha ....Thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> Keesha said......"I’m not getting into this any further. It’s a topic about hate and it’s political. "
> 
> Those are exactly the topics that should be discussed Keesha.....If a topic is hateful & ugly? It is not going to get better by ignoring it. Instead, discuss it with an intent on improving it , or if it is absolutely wrong?....Ending it.
> 
> Just ask the Jews [of Europe] 1930's, that chose to ignore some of the reports of the goings on in other countries.....or perhaps just one Ghetto away.....By the time _truth_ came to them.....it was too late.


Perhaps but from past experience, it’s these types of threads that divide the human race by judgments that DON’T improve anything. They just stir up bad emotions for all concerned and that includes discussions & debates about region which is probably why politics is BANNED from discussion here. I’m merely following the rules


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Ok, found the your post saying his POSTS are racist.  A fine line for sure, so let me restate.  I do not think or feel that RGP posts are racist.


No fine line at all. 
My judgment was based primarily on his ‘opinion,’ but thanks once again for moderating my posts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No fine line at all.
> My judgment was based primarily on his ‘opinion,’ but thanks once again for moderating my posts.


I didn’t moderate your posts.  You asked me to reread your posts, I did as you asked.  I gave my opinion of your opinion of RGP’s  opinion which I am entitled to do.  I have no problem with you disagreeing with my opinion.  It is my “opinion” that when someone disagrees with you, Keesha,  you get sarcastic, and judgmental, as you mention above.

 But this is my opinion, it is not a judgement.  My opinion is, if you say someone’s posts are racist, then you imply the person making the post is racist.  I don’t believe in labels for people or opinions.  I try hard not to be judgmental, I often fail, for which I am sorry.

But I love discussions like this, and I love all discussions about anything.  Such discussions may not “change anything”, but they make you take a good look at your opinions when your opinions are seen through and interpreted by the “eyes“ of someone else.


----------



## oldman (Apr 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I didn’t moderate your posts.  You asked me to reread your posts, I did as you asked.  I gave my opinion of your opinion of RGP’s  opinion which I am entitled to do.  I have no problem with you disagreeing with my opinion.  It is my “opinion” that when someone disagrees with you, Keesha,  you get sarcastic, and judgmental, as you mention above.
> 
> But this is my opinion, it is not a judgement.  My opinion is, if you say someone’s posts are racist, then you imply the person making the post is racist.  I don’t believe in labels for people or opinions.  I try hard not to be judgmental, I often fail, for which I am sorry.
> 
> But I love discussions like this, and I love all discussions about anything.  Such discussions may not “change anything”, but they make you take a good look at your opinions when your opinions are seen through and interpreted by the “eyes“ of someone else.


I will tell you what a Professor told me one time about opinions. It went 'something' like this. "When people tend to disagree and offer opinions, it is very likely that no one will change their mind and thus; come to an agreement." From that I would often listen to people discuss whatever and see if one person would change the other person's mind by offering up his/her opinion." In most cases, no, it doesn't happen. 

So, like people say, it's OK to have an opinion about most anything, but if you can't come to an agreement, then it's best to agree to disagree and move on. Continuing the he-said, she-said thing only causes hard feelings or maybe worse.


----------



## Nate007 (Apr 30, 2020)

A little humour related to the topic of this thread..


----------



## rgp (May 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Perhaps but from past experience, it’s these types of threads that divide the human race by judgments that DON’T improve anything. They just stir up bad emotions for all concerned and that includes discussions & debates about region which is probably why politics is BANNED from discussion here. I’m merely following the rules



 Again, you make my point...Blindly following the "rules".... is exactly what caused the Jews of Europe to be pushed into the ghettos , then the camps.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2020)

rgp said:


> Again, you make my point...Blindly following the "rules".... is exactly what caused the Jews of Europe to be pushed into the ghettos , then the camps.


 ok.


----------

